# Xdm .45



## Chavez (Feb 24, 2012)

Hey guys,

I am looking around for a decent duty weapon. I have narrowed it down between a XDM .45 compact or a HK45 CT. I was wondering if any of you know of a decent level 2 duty holster for the XDM that has room for a flashlight attachment. 

The reason I am leaning more towards the XDM instead of the HK45 CT is because I am having a really hard time finding a duty holster for the HK45 CT.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------

